

Ask HN: Replacement for Mitro - inthewoods

I&#x27;ve been using Mitro for a while and love it - naturally I&#x27;m pretty sad that it is shutting down. I&#x27;m looking for a comparable manager - I&#x27;ve tried Lastpass and 1Password, and I really don&#x27;t like them. Does anyone have any suggestions outside of those two?
======
thenipper
There is Dashlane though I've never used it. Once I heard Mitro was getting
turned off I sadly switched to Lastpass Premium. It works. Isn't the best, but
it gets the job done.

